# Star Wars: Episode 7 - The Force Awakens - Erster Teaser-Trailer zur Disney-Fortsetzung



## MichaelBonke (28. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - The Force Awakens - Erster Teaser-Trailer zur Disney-Fortsetzung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - The Force Awakens - Erster Teaser-Trailer zur Disney-Fortsetzung


----------



## Phone (28. November 2014)

Könnte was werden!


----------



## Shredhead (28. November 2014)

Meh


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2014)

Der Schläfer ist erwacht


----------



## Riesenhummel (29. November 2014)

Wieso braucht man dazu zwei Artiekel?


----------



## Tek1978 (29. November 2014)

Das ist die Special Edition


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2014)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Wieso braucht man dazu zwei Artiekel?



Pcgames hat keine Kontrolle über seine Artikel.

Sobald ein Video auf der Hauptseite kommentiert wird gibt es einen automatischen Newseintrag im Forum


----------

